# Long-Haired Rottweiler



## camoreno (Sep 16, 2010)

I tried to find a good assortment of pictures of our long-haired Rottweiler, Roma, to show you. Having had a "standard" Rottweiler in the past, I admit that I had to research on the internet what a long-haired Rottweiler looks like. I can't find pictures right now of when her hair was the longest, which was about 7" - 8" long, but these should give you some idea:

See Attachments

OK, maybe someone can teach me how to upload photos right here!

Thanks,
camoreno


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Hehe, that first picture looks like Chewbacca, LOL. She's lovely. Thanks for sharing, I've never seen pics of a longhaired Rott.


----------



## camoreno (Sep 16, 2010)

Willowy said:


> Hehe, that first picture looks like Chewbacca, LOL. She's lovely. Thanks for sharing, I've never seen pics of a longhaired Rott.


That's funny to read your comment! We have said the same thing about her when her hair was long, too! 

Generally, now we keep her hair shorter since it's a lot easier to keep her clean. She seems to like it, too, but I have to admit that I like her cute look when she's fluffy.

She is the sweetest dog I've ever known - and so smart! But then, aren't they all??!!


----------

